# Is it worth my while doing an HGV licence?



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

It sounds like I could get agency work around here, but a lot would be 7.5t shizzle for under £10/hour.

Thing is I need one anyway as I'm not licenced to move my home. Also having some very serious problems finding work around here and could do with something that I could pick up the odd agency shift on.

I should be finished with my degree within three years though, and earning far more so even though it's a long term prospect I won't be planning on 'becoming' a professional driver forever.

It will wipe out approx £1,200, I have some savings though maybe only £3k and atm I am frittering bits constantly as I can't sign on or get work.

So should I go for it before I'm even more skint? Or should I just keep failing to get low grade min wage shit? 

If I leave it too long it will no longer be an option as I won't have enough in the bank.

I am not in a position to sign on, as every time I try to claim they sanction me out before I get a penny (even though they haven't sussed about the PT studenting yet) 

In the past I've mainly done office work with some warehousing, but I can't get a look in for that stuff round here. If something happened to the Mr (even if he got sick, he only would get stat sick pay) I would literally starve, and we certainly aren't managing to save.

Oh, also I have literally no references whatsoever. None. I was freelance for a bit and then working for my mum following a long period of illness, and even though a mum reference would be well shit as far as an employer would be concerned (there's a chance she would deliberately give a bad one as well, as she's mental) she is also now too ill to ask her to write one anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2011)

sparrow's mum's bf was talking to me on this very topic recently - apparently, an HGV license will let you walk into a job. Companies don't want to spend the money on training, and people don't want (or have the money) to pay for it. On that anecdotal evidence, I say do it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 1, 2011)

It might be a smarter move to learn to drive one of these...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13592652


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 1, 2011)

I say go for it, but I voted something else in the poll.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> I say go for it, but I voted something else in the poll.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It might be a smarter move to learn to drive one of these...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13592652


 
Hah, if only...I'd never pass the drug tests due to weed.

*faps*


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 1, 2011)

At least i'm honest!   

Nah, nuff hgv jobs advertised.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2011)

I recently had my permissions to drive Lutons and the like removed from my licence (long story) it does limit me, recently I wanted to use one and could not! 

I wonder if I should take that section of my licence again. 

/ot


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

AFAIK there isn't a separate high vehichle licence, and it's not worth while just adding 7.5t.

Did you get a ban and then get back a 'new style' 3.5t? Or did you drive into a bridge?


----------



## mitochondria (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually have hgv license, thought of doing driving but then I got an office job and it stuck.

Go on, it's fun to be invincible on the road


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just remember, you are not allowed to eat Yorkies


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

There aren't any office jobs around here.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> AFAIK there isn't a separate high vehichle licence, and it's not worth while just adding 7.5t.
> 
> Did you get a ban and then get back a 'new style' 3.5t? Or did you drive into a bridge?


 
No, I have a medical condition and when the DVLA reissued me with a 3 year licence, they removed the vans permissions from it. (not happy)!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Wouldn't you therefore be unlikely to pass the medical for an upgrade of any sort?

Sorry to bear bad tidings and that, but literally any kind of upgrade for bigger vehicles than a car licence would need you to pass a medical.


----------



## grimble (Jun 1, 2011)

Fork lift certificates are worth having too - my mate got both types (reach and counterbalance - might be more) - costs about £500.  He was never short of warehouse work.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

grimble said:


> Fork lift certificates are worth having too - my mate got both types (reach and counterbalance - might be more) - costs about £500.  He was never short of warehouse work.


 
I don't live in a fork lift though.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well according to a majority vote, its rub and tug time!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Wouldn't you therefore be unlikely to pass the medical for an upgrade of any sort?
> 
> Sorry to bear bad tidings and that, but literally any kind of upgrade for bigger vehicles than a car licence would need you to pass a medical.


 
Oh, now you mention it, that could be the case. 

I can drive a car with 3 months clear but to drive an HGV or a Bus I need three years clear. Perhaps it is that after all..


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't you blag it on the sick? 

It takes more than jut having a HGV license to drive an articulated lorry. You need a stash of ropey jazz mags too.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not planning to get an artic licence in the short term or possibly ever, I am getting a Class 2 ( Cat C) for now.

I can't afford over £2k. 

And I don't need ropy jazz mags, I have a toyboy and an internet dongle. What more could a lass need?


----------



## mitochondria (Jun 1, 2011)

you need to do C first anyway, dont you?


----------



## Wilson (Jun 1, 2011)

yes^

I got an hgv in similar circumstances and it did help get some work but I cant say that it was that fantastic, its hard work, shit hours, you get poorly treated by people who dont give a fuck about you keeping your licence, youre responsible for the state of the vehicle that youre driving and the load and vosa can fine you a lot if you get stopped so you need to know everything that noone tells you.

you also now need a cpc which costs more money and needs to be kept up to date to keep your ticket .

I could keep going but in essence i would advise trying to find out more by talking with someone who does it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I have to do the test and theory twice? It looks like it would be an extra £100 for the tests, surely you don't have to do the 35 hours as well, having just passed your test and fucked about for a week? (TBF it doesn't look like you do, it looks like the reason for the one week courses is so that you've had enough training to pass)



Oh well.

Never mind.

I got the impression that it was sort of included in the first lot of tests you did to get your HGV licence, and then you just had to update every 5 years. 



It doesn't sound right, surely you don't have to do two lots of theory tests and two lots of practical? 

I'm not that fussed about in 5 years time, I'm not planning to be a professional driver for that long.


----------



## newme (Jun 1, 2011)

According to the guy who drove me down when I moved who appeared to have a license to drive anything with wheels catapillar tracks, hydraulics of any kind or lifts, excluding an actual tank. Theres also some shit being introduced thats gonna cost a fortune per driver in the next few years £4k or something I think he said, something about being responsible for the vehicles cos someone at the depot has to be atm and all vehicles there responsibility or something, but then after this introduced apart from having to pay out for it you have some additional responsibility for the condition of the vehicle even if its not yours more legally than u do now. Or at least thats what the gist of it seemed to be.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Argh! I better get a move on even more so then!

Like I said in my position I don't think it's going to be an issue with having to do the CPC more than once (after a quick google for some leaflets) as I will be a qualified Engineer, so even if I'm driving for work I won't be driving *as* work iyswim.

Mr _it only drives trucks as part of his job as a mechanic, or to drive our own truck so it doesn't apply to him at all.

Ant the matey would have had several different categories to be able to drive anything, tracked vehicle licence is a separate thing entirely.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry, ive misexplained, the theory test only needs to be done once as far as i know, its a piece of piss, then you do the class 2 practical, as I understnd you also need to do the cpc which i'm told is easy but it does need to be kept up to date, you can then drive the rigid lorries

if you want a class1 then you have to do the practical for that


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not arsed about a class 1 for now, just want to be able to get some pin money and move my home!

I found the car theory test well easy then I took it, I didn't do the hazards bit as I passed before that came out but I'm good at computer games...

a lot of it's all just a muppet-test anyway. I'm just worried about cost.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 3, 2011)

You might find having a HGV license a very useful entry on your CV for after you get your degree. If there's shedloads of kit to be moved, it will save your prospective employer lots, and will give you a good excuse to visit other sites. "How the blazes are we going to get this engine to X!" "No problem; *stuff_it*'s got a HGV license!"


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2013)

Did your get one stuff_it? I've got well paid work for HGV drivers who are willing to do light industrial work at the moment


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Just remember, you are not allowed to eat Yorkies


 
I wish someone would, it'd get rid of a few of the buggers.

Whoops, you're talking about the chocolate bars, aren't you?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Did your get one stuff_it? I've got well paid work for HGV drivers who are willing to do light industrial work at the moment


 
No and no longer got the cash. I'm now a freelance wordpress designer and probably going part time with uni again. It's still on the cards but for leisure not work if I can help it.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> No and no longer got the cash. I'm now a freelance wordpress designer and probably going part time with uni again. It's still on the cards but for leisure not work if I can help it.



Fair enough, the drainage industry will miss your potential!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Fair enough, the drainage industry will miss your potential!


 
Where are you based, I might know someone up North.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 15, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Where are you based, I might know someone up North.


North London


----------



## Bassism (Jun 15, 2013)

Just seen this. We're always looking for hgv drivers as u know stuffs x


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> North London


 
Ah, no I meant the real North.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

Bassbitch said:


> Just seen this. We're always looking for hgv drivers as u know stuffs x


 
Yeah, and I'm always looking for cash. Should get on it really.


----------



## moose (Jun 15, 2013)

No, haulage is going down the pan, and you'd probably also have to do CPC training, which costs a fortune. Plus digi tach card. They fleece you at every turn, and generally employers don't pay for it.

Oops, sorry, just realised it's an old thread


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

moose said:


> No, haulage is going down the pan, and you'd probably also have to do CPC training, which costs a fortune. Plus digi tach card. They fleece you at every turn, and generally employers don't pay for it.
> 
> Oops, sorry, just realised it's an old thread


 
Yes but I want a truck licence even if I never do it for work.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 16, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but I want a truck licence even if I never do it for work.



Passed for this, this afternoon!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to do mine, class 2 (c) but cash is a bit short at the mo


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 19, 2013)

Dovydaitis said:


> I want to do mine, class 2 (c) but cash is a bit short at the mo



If you are London based, I recommend the people I used. Not cheap, but very good.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Aug 19, 2013)

No, not London based. Will have a nosy round


----------



## denniseagle (Aug 31, 2013)

Depends on when you passed your driving test.........back last century I was able to progress from driving a car to driving class 1 vehicles with one test.Nowadays  it is completely different  tests required for 7.5 tonne then C then C+E  with accompanying costs involved .
Having a class 1 (C+E in modern parlance ) means you can drive almost anything that transport companies have in their fleet.
Once you have passed your LGV test remember that at 45 you have to have a medical to retain your licence and every 5 years after that go through the same process.A medical is required before applying for your original licence to drive any LGV check just how much your Doctors charge... some companies refund the cost most do not (average charge £80-£100 btw)
Also being in possession of a CPC card is required again renewable every 5 years again some companies pay most do not,  average course cost £ 600.Some though not all training companies incorporate the  CPC course within the driving training a question needing to be asked before choosing training company.
A digital tachograph card will also be needed (£19 at last renewal)
BTW once you have passed whatever LGV test you take, the carrying of your licence , digital tachograph card and CPC  card become mandatory at ALL times failure to do so could result in  a £1000 fine for each card not available for inspection.Having a LGV entitlement automatically alerts PC Plod or worst  case VOSA that you should have all 3 on you .This also applies to Plod abroad  a workmate of mine got fined in France at a roadside stop automatic 300 euro fine for not having his digitacho card , was intending touring for 2 weeks with his caravan actually stayed within 10 km of the port of Caen in case he got pulled again by the French plod.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 3, 2013)

h"Kizmet said:


>


He didnt have an hgv licence I seem to recall thats why he just drove the tractor 
Brighton would be a smoking crater if eubank had had a trailer.
 Tough on lesbians tough on the causes of lesbians 
 Nutter managed to mortar a pair while fucking about with commerical fireworks.


----------

